# basic applications of Cho Gar 13 hands



## cwk (Feb 5, 2013)

For anyone who's interested,
here's a link to my facebook page where you'll find a short clip I made showing some basic applications for some of the 13 fundamental hands of our system.
It's nothing amazing, just something we did at the end of training.

http://www.facebook.com/WingChun.BCCG.Thai?ref=hl

hope you enjoy.

Kris


----------



## seasoned (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting, Kris. It's always great to see members posting pic's and vid's of themself while training. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 6, 2013)

cwk said:


> For anyone who's interested,
> here's a link to my facebook page where you'll find a short clip I made showing some basic applications for some of the 13 fundamental hands of our system.
> It's nothing amazing, just something we did at the end of training.
> 
> ...




It's good to see more Cho Ga family KF being shown. 

I see the Hung Kuen influence when you are giving up self C/L, but there's def some WC in that mix. 

Keep it up, enjoyed the vid!


----------



## cwk (Feb 6, 2013)

Eric_H said:


> It's good to see more Cho Ga family KF being shown.
> 
> I see the Hung Kuen influence when you are giving up self C/L, but there's def some WC in that mix.
> 
> Keep it up, enjoyed the vid!



It's all wing chun mate, just not everybody's idea of it . I enjoy the diversity of all the lineages, we can all learn from each other.
When you say "giving up self CL", which part of the vid are you referring to? The side body part with gee ng ma?
Not trying to be defensive, just wondering where you're coming from mate.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 7, 2013)

cwk said:


> It's all wing chun mate, just not everybody's idea of it . I enjoy the diversity of all the lineages, we can all learn from each other.
> When you say "giving up self CL", which part of the vid are you referring to? The side body part with gee ng ma?
> Not trying to be defensive, just wondering where you're coming from mate.
> Thanks for the input.




AFAIK, the cho family included a few outside influences in their family art, not saying it's not largely WC, but there's supposed to be some other stuff kicking around in there. Heck, that's what makes it a family art, right?

In this case, freezing frame at 0:07, you're dodging low to counter to the midsection. This is an animal style app, WC wouldn't do that, the trade of C/L for a strike is against our core operational principals. 

Side Body I'd need to put hands to in order to find out for sure, it looks like you're arching your back a bit too much (esp on that bong sao app) but I'd like to feel if it's solid before drawing conclusions about it.


----------



## cwk (Feb 7, 2013)

ah, I see what you mean.
Don't read too much into the video mate. As it says in the description above it, it was made very quickly with no rehearsal after a long day at work and a tiring session and just meant to give people an idea of basic training. By far not my best stuff lol
No idea why I ducked a bit in the first application, I usually do the same application but stay upright in gee ng ma and angle more 45 degrees. It might have something to do with the fact I'd been teaching CLF and hung gar forms all day at the high school I work at. 
As for the bong- again not the best I've ever done but I doubt my back was arched, I'm a stickler for that, maybe the angle of the camera makes it look worse.
The cho family do practice many different arts but they're usually kept separate, not mixed together although some have been modified with wing chun principles and mechanics in mind with the help from Yik Kam. As far as I know though, the wing chun was left unchanged from what Yik Kam taught but I'll ask my teacher and seniors and get back to you on that.

again, thanks for you're input
Kris


----------



## geezer (Feb 7, 2013)

CWK, thanks for sharing. BTW, what kind of cool high school allows you to teach CLF and Hung Gar? I've spent the last 18 years teaching public high school in the US, and I know a few other teachers who are martial artists. None of us would dare teach martial arts at our schools. The district administrations and school boards are fine with traditional activities that have a far greater level of physical risk, such as American Football, but forget it when it comes to the martial arts. They are afraid of the liability and law suits whether due to training injuries or from being held liable if a kid gets in a fight and uses martial arts to injure another student.

Oh and there is the xenophobic "wierdo" factor. Around here, most administrators look askance at what they perceive to be "oddball activities. The stories I could tell...


----------



## wtxs (Feb 7, 2013)

geezer said:


> CWK, thanks for sharing. BTW, what kind of cool high school allows you to teach CLF and Hung Gar? I've spent the last 18 years teaching public high school in the US, and I know a few other teachers who are martial artists. None of us would dare teach martial arts at our schools. The district administrations and school boards are fine with traditional activities that have a far greater level of physical risk, such as American Football, but forget it when it comes to the martial arts. They are afraid of the liability and law suits whether due to training injuries or from being held liable if a kid gets in a fight and uses martial arts to injure another student.
> 
> *Oh and there is the xenophobic "wierdo" factor. Around here, most administrators look askance at what they perceive to be "oddball activities. The stories I could tell...*



I, for one would like to hear some of the stories if you don't mind ... start an new thread.


----------



## cwk (Feb 7, 2013)

geezer said:


> CWK, thanks for sharing. BTW, what kind of cool high school allows you to teach CLF and Hung Gar? I've spent the last 18 years teaching public high school in the US, and I know a few other teachers who are martial artists. None of us would dare teach martial arts at our schools. The district administrations and school boards are fine with traditional activities that have a far greater level of physical risk, such as American Football, but forget it when it comes to the martial arts. They are afraid of the liability and law suits whether due to training injuries or from being held liable if a kid gets in a fight and uses martial arts to injure another student.
> 
> Oh and there is the xenophobic "wierdo" factor. Around here, most administrators look askance at what they perceive to be "oddball activities. The stories I could tell...



I live in Thailand Steve, different rules out here. The school actually asked me to set up a kung fu club and to teach in English so students get to use different language and outside of a classroom setting. Pretty cool uh? and they pay me extra for it. haha.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 8, 2013)

cwk said:


> ah, I see what you mean.
> Don't read too much into the video mate. As it says in the description above it, it was made very quickly with no rehearsal after a long day at work and a tiring session and just meant to give people an idea of basic training. By far not my best stuff lol
> No idea why I ducked a bit in the first application, I usually do the same application but stay upright in gee ng ma and angle more 45 degrees. It might have something to do with the fact I'd been teaching CLF and hung gar forms all day at the high school I work at.
> As for the bong- again not the best I've ever done but I doubt my back was arched, I'm a stickler for that, maybe the angle of the camera makes it look worse.
> ...




No worries, if that's not how it's typically done, then that's not how it's typically done. 

As for the matter of Yik Kam, again AFAIK, he only called his system "Siu Lein Tao" (Little Drilling Set) not "Wing Chun" and it was a drilling set comprising what he synthesized from WC, Omei and some other red boat influences. It was his later descendants that gave it the WC moniker.

Please keep producing vids, they only get  better if you stick with it!


----------



## cwk (Feb 9, 2013)

It has always been known as wing chun. Yik kam was one of 4 indoor students of leung bak sao, along with leung yee tai, wong wah bo and one other. here's a link to the official history page.

http://www.banchungchogawingchun.com/Cho_Ga_History.htm

omei is Hendrik santo's thing, and nothing to do with the Cho family wing chun or it's lineage. Neither is his "yik kam transform".  They're his own ideas and creations.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 9, 2013)

cwk said:


> omei is Hendrik santo's thing, and nothing to do with the Cho family wing chun or it's lineage. Neither is his "yik kam transform".  They're his own ideas and creations.




Makes it harder to separate wheat from chaff that way =/


----------

